# Consumo de un led



## Danisss (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola, tengo un led blanco conectado a 2 pilas de 1,5V en serie (3V en total).

Para comprobar la intensidad que circula por el led, abro el circuito y pongo el amperimetro de manera que se cierra el cirtuito.

Coloco la escala del amperimetro a 200m, la lectura que me da es de 5,55, si no me equivoco eso serian 55,5mAH, ¿verdad? pero yo tenia entendido que el consumo de un led es de 20-30mAH. ¿Es todo correcto?¿Ese es su consumo?

El led es este http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1106

Gracias.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 13, 2010)

¿Estas seguro de esa lectura?

En la escala de 200mA, 5,55 son 5,55mA.
55,5mA serian 55,5mA.

Saludos.


----------



## Danisss (Jun 13, 2010)

Perdon,perdon, error mio, la escala es 20m y la lectura 5.55


----------



## Electronec (Jun 13, 2010)

OK......otra pregunta:

¿Las pilas están cargadas?...¿El Led está bien?.... 5,55mA es un valor risorio.

Saludos.


----------



## Danisss (Jun 13, 2010)

He cambiado las pilas por pilas nuevas, he probado con otros leds y la lectura es la misma....

Con una escala de 20m la lectura es de 5,30-5,50 mas o menos.

No se que puedo estar haciendo mal, no es tan dificil.

Lo unico que se me ocurre es que el amperimetro no funcione bien....pero nose....

Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 13, 2010)

Monta una resistencia y calcula la intensidad con la la Ley de ohm.
Calibra tu polímetro para salir de dudus.

Saludos.


----------



## Ferny (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola

La caída de tensión en un led blanco, si no me equivoco, está en torno a los 3,3V. Es por este motivo que no está consumiendo "todo lo que puede". Por tanto las lecturas que estás viendo son normales y es normal que consuma menos que su intensidad nominal, porque ésta es a 3,3V y no a los 3V que estás poniendo.

Si quieres ver los 20mA: pon 3 pilas en serie (4,5V), y usa también una resistencia en serie de unos 60 Ohm ((4,5V - 3,3V) / 0,02A). De esta forma el consumo se parecerá más a los 20mA, con pequeños ajustes en el valor de la resistencia hasta conseguirlo.

Saludos


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 13, 2010)

halaa miraa, la ecuacion es   (Vps-Vdl)*0.01=ohm   osea  (3-3)*0.01=resistencia ( Vps: voltaje de las ilas, Vdl: voltaje de corte del led/s; 0.01 amperaje del led, resistencia si es que va una resistencia para no quemarlos

Ojo, los led de distintos colores se alimentan de distintas manera Ej: un led rojo se alimenta de 1.8V un verde 2.0V   uno blanco o azul 3.0V         el amperaje de consumo de un led es de 0.01 A osea, no tendria que marcar tus mediciones solo fijate les leds y despues cuantanos, sino tenes resultados prueva con otro amperimetro
 Hasta luego


----------



## Danisss (Jun 13, 2010)

He probado lo que me ha dixo ferny y funciona!
En la resisitencia he puesto un potenciometro con ese valor calculado con el polimetro.

La lectura que me da ahora es de 19,45, perfecto.

Muchas Gracias a todos!


----------

